# Dominic "Forest" Lapointe (epic 6 string fretless content)



## Vision (Jan 10, 2012)

Stolen from this thread... but you all need to see this. Flippin mind blowing.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for cross-posting.

The guy has odd-looking right hand technique (edit: LEFT hand in his case, LOL!), but it delivers.  Time to try it and see what happens.


----------



## idunno (Jan 10, 2012)

freaking great! sexy fretless too. I hoope the bass is turned up enough in the final mix...


----------



## spudz (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty cool. Didn't know a fretless could be so usefull in such a metal song!


----------



## Tyghor (Jan 11, 2012)

One of my favorite bassplayers ever... I consider myself extremely lucky to have the chance to take lessons from that guy, it's even more impressive to see him play in front of you!

If you like this vid you can also check some from when he was playing with Augury and Atheretic, they are a few on youtube, but i'm at work right now and i can't post them!

Cheers!


----------



## SD83 (Jan 11, 2012)

Tyghor said:


> If you like this vid you can also check some from when he was playing with Augury and Atheretic, they are a few on youtube, but i'm at work right now and i can't post them!
> 
> Cheers!


 
There you go  Amazing bassist.


----------



## Tyghor (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks bro! I still can't see the vid (damn you internet filter!), but i'm pretty sure that you've picked up a good one!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 11, 2012)

He shredded a bass solo with Augury a few years back in Philadelphia. It was face-melting.


----------



## georg_f (Jan 12, 2012)

flipping awesome


----------



## veshly (Jan 12, 2012)

It almost looks like he's pinching the strings.


----------



## Tyghor (Jan 13, 2012)

Another nice vid from this guy! Less technical that the OP but still very cool to watch!


----------



## carcass (Jan 13, 2012)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Awesome! Thanks for cross-posting.
> 
> The guy has odd-looking right hand technique (edit: LEFT hand in his case, LOL!), but it delivers.  Time to try it and see what happens.



one of my friends is studying bass guitar in musical school and he once said the same exact thing, that Forest´s picking hand technique is weird, but as you said -> but it delivers and that is the point.

Anyway, this is one of my most beloved bass guitar videos on youtube, thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah! My band is jamming right next to Beyond Creation's jamroom and we always hear their new stuff theyre working on and we usually talk to them after jams. Forest is one of my favorite bass players and a great dude also! Cool to see him get some recognition.


----------



## Vision (Jan 14, 2012)

Watching that video made me think we were all playing guitars in a room, and then he came along and opened a door and said, "Look, here is another room you can play in." 

Make sure you tell him that, because of him, my fretted bass sits in the corner and I play everything with my fretless now.


----------



## carcass (Jan 14, 2012)

Vision said:


> Watching that video made me think we were all playing guitars in a room, and then he came along and opened a door and said, "Look, here is another room you can play in."
> 
> Make sure you tell him that, because of him, my fretted bass sits in the corner and I play everything with my fretless now.



My words, he is really responsible for the fact that I purchase fretless bass (well .. with lines where frets should be, but nevertheless it is fretless  ) and I am working hard on my skills.


----------

